

Google Chrome's evil^9999999 EULA in Spanish is still the same (what about the other languages?) - rubentopo
http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=es
Here's the text, it's basically the same as the 
first EULA in english:<p>(Warning: Very evil stuff ahead, read at your own discretion).<p>&#60;i&#62;
11.1 Conservará los derechos de autor y cualquier otro derecho que ya posea del Contenido que envíe, publique o muestre en los Servicios o a través de ellos. Al enviar, publicar o mostrar Contenido, estará concediendo a Google una licencia permanente, internacional, irrevocable, no exclusiva y que no está sujeta a derechos de autor para reproducir, adaptar, modificar, traducir, publicar, representar y mostrar públicamente, así como para distribuir cualquier Contenido que envíe, publique o muestre en los Servicios o a través de ellos. Esta licencia se otorga con el único propósito de permitir a Google publicar, distribuir y promocionar los Servicios y puede revocarse para determinados Servicios, según lo estipulado en las Condiciones adicionales asociadas.
&#60;/i&#62;
======
rubentopo
Apparently they are changing (very freaking fast) this so i take back my
comment.

